# Side step running board



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone look into side steps? 
I see a bunch aftermarket on ebay but I don't trust them yet. 

Would like to get oem if the price will be reasonable, haven't been able to find any info on it.


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

Side Step Running boards are indeed available. My dealer didn't know they were available either because they don't show up as an option on the VW Atlas build website. Below is a link:

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html

Other accessories are also available. I was looking for the side steps myself but declined because my dealer quoted me like 4 hours of labor for installation and wouldn't budge. 

Curious on what your cost would be including labor. 

Good luck


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh nice.. just looked up the part at my dealer and its $572+tax. Don't know about labor since i would install it myself

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

GiddyGTI said:


> Oh nice.. just looked up the part at my dealer and its $572+tax. Don't know about labor since i would install it myself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Wait a bit, price might come down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Oem ones look pretty lame

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbjb (Sep 10, 2017)

*Running boards?*

Anyone install these yet? Any feedback?

Wanting to get a set for my wife's R line but uncertain how it'll all look. Is it even compatible? Hope someone has input!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

dbjb said:


> Anyone install these yet? Any feedback?
> 
> Wanting to get a set for my wife's R line but uncertain how it'll all look. Is it even compatible? Hope someone has input!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Side Steps are now available. Around $900 for both sides including labour.

No indication of not being applicable to the R Line.

From the current Order Guide: ATS Side Steps Side Steps (set of 2)
Not orderable w/ Accessory Towing Kit (ATH) $695


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

I ended up order after market one from Taiwan, it's here after 4 days. Can't believe it. Installed myself and so far so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Harrybinh said:


> I ended up order after market one from Taiwan, it's here after 4 days. Can't believe it. Installed myself and so far so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you have pictures?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Zerek said:


> Do you have pictures?


and link where you purchased?

I understand that if runningboards are installed, you need jack adapter


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> and link where you purchased?
> 
> I understand that if runningboards are installed, you need jack adapter


I'll take some tonight. 
Here's link to seller, but not the design/model I purchase . I cant find it
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272771000463 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Here are some pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice. How was install? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

GiddyGTI said:


> Nice. How was install?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


1st side: 45mins. 2nd: 15mins. 
Car on ground the whole time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

dbjb said:


> Anyone install these yet? Any feedback?
> 
> Wanting to get a set for my wife's R line but uncertain how it'll all look. Is it even compatible? Hope someone has input!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


"Port" installed on an SEL Premium that we have at work:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.287434864996433&type=3&theater&ifg=1


I have a blue R-Line on order and they are included. The advantage to having them "Port" installed is they then have the full vehicle warranty instead of just the 12 month parts & accessories warranty.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> "Port" installed on an SEL Premium that we have at work:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.287434864996433&type=3&theater&ifg=1
> 
> ...



I just bought last night a whithe SLE 4Motion R-Line and it doesn't have the side steps.....


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Zerek said:


> I just bought last night a whithe SLE 4Motion R-Line and it doesn't have the side steps.....



I worded that wrong:

I have an SEL AWD on order.

The options I have selected are:
R-Line Trim
Second Row Captain's Chairs
2-Tone Black/Shetland Interior
Side Steps

If you order an Atlas with the side steps, they will be "Port Installed". The other option is to buy them after-the-fact from the parts dept. R-Lines don't automatically come equipped with side steps.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> I worded that wrong:
> 
> I have an SEL AWD on order.
> 
> ...


Ahh!! got it.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Harrybinh said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

Pretty sturdy when two adults are on them?


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

der_apoteker said:


> and link where you purchased?
> 
> I understand that if runningboards are installed, you need jack adapter


I'm not sure but I think the OEM version comes with the adapters. Here is the part by itself. https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Floor-Jack-Adapter/70042330/000093860A.html


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

vwbugstuff said:


> The advantage to having them "Port" installed is they then have the full vehicle warranty instead of just the 12 month parts & accessories warranty.


looks like if the dealer installs it, then the new vehicle warranty applied. 

_Volkswagen Accessories Warranty.

Accessories (e.g., roof rack, MDI box, alloy wheels) installed prior to New Vehicle delivery, are covered for the New Vehicle Limited Warranty period.

Genuine Volkswagen Accessories installed by an authorized Volkswagen dealer are covered for the greater of: (1) the accessory limited warranty period (12 months or 12,000 miles, whichever occurs first) from the time of purchase; or (2) the remainder of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty period (3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever occurs first). For MY2018 Atlas + Tiguan Accessories, 6 years/72,000 miles (whichever occurs first) New Vehicle Limited Warranty. See dealer for details._

https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/car-care/volkswagen-warranty/


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's a pic of the OEM side steps on an SEL AWD R-Line.

They were factory/port installed and are a $695 option.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626950510717552&set=pcb.290460144693905&type=3&theater


----------



## haj28 (Nov 27, 2017)

*Belly pan?*



Harrybinh said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Harrybinh, did you have to remove or alter the belly pan when you attached your side steps? I ordered the same set on Ebay.

Thanks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> Here's a pic of the OEM side steps on an SEL AWD R-Line.
> 
> They were factory/port installed and are a $695 option.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626950510717552&set=pcb.290460144693905&type=3&theater


I actually like them on the r-line. Strange.


----------



## rivera2j (Dec 4, 2017)

*Questions about installation*

Aloha,

New to this board. I recently bought a VW Atlast and purchased the running the boards though Amazon. The running boards came from china well packed via FedExex and they arrived in less that two weeks. I looked underneath to see how the installation would go and notice there is a large splash shield underneath. Has any one encounter this, and how where you able to solve this? Did you put the splash shield back or had to modified it? Pictures will be a great help.

Mahalo!

JRR


----------



## haj28 (Nov 27, 2017)

This is my exact question. I also bought online from China and need to know if the shield/pan needs to be altered. I haven't received a response yet. Hopefully someone can clarify.




rivera2j said:


> Aloha,
> 
> New to this board. I recently bought a VW Atlast and purchased the running the boards though Amazon. The running boards came from china well packed via FedExex and they arrived in less that two weeks. I looked underneath to see how the installation would go and notice there is a large splash shield underneath. Has any one encounter this, and how where you able to solve this? Did you put the splash shield back or had to modified it? Pictures will be a great help.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

haj28 said:


> This is my exact question. I also bought online from China and need to know if the shield/pan needs to be altered. I haven't received a response yet. Hopefully someone can clarify.


Buying a design from an established USA firm would make this a whole lot easier.


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

You will need to remove the plastic covers to install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

haj28 said:


> This is my exact question. I also bought online from China and need to know if the shield/pan needs to be altered. I haven't received a response yet. Hopefully someone can clarify.



The belly shields need to be notched in order to install the brackets for the side steps.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Might we be able to see a photo, please?



vwbugstuff said:


> The belly shields need to be notched in order to install the brackets for the side steps.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

RBurns237 said:


> Might we be able to see a photo, please?



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1992342991032298&set=p.1992342991032298&type=3&theater&ifg=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1992776664322264&set=p.1992776664322264&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Is Notching the Belly Pan Needed on OEM Running Boards?*

It appears from this thread and a reply I received from an Amazon seller that notching the belly pan is needed on after market running boards. Can anyone tell us if notching is needed for the $700+ OEM units from VW? Thanks


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Chris4789 said:


> It appears from this thread and a reply I received from an Amazon seller that notching the belly pan is needed on after market running boards. Can anyone tell us if notching is needed for the $700+ OEM units from VW? Thanks


Yes.


----------



## can8en (Dec 12, 2017)

*VW OEM Side Steps install instructions*

Does anyone have the install instructions for the factory side steps? I was going to add them to my Atlas when I bought, but was advised the service department was taking 4-6 hours to install and that I would have to pay the labour. (at $139/hr). They told me to wait until the techs got better at the install. I have a hard time believing this, and want to see the instructions for myself to see if this is some thing I can accomplish.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*OEM Sidesteps Install*

I installed the OEM sidesteps on my wife's Atlas. You must notch the belly pan/underbody cover so the brackets that attach to vehicle will clear. Wasn't difficult. Hardest part was aligning the fasteners/mounts and keeping them in place while mounting the steps. I used a bit of silicone to keep them in place. Wife has driven 800+ miles since without any noises or issues. They are on solid and work great. She isn't very tall and the steps really help her load the kid into his child seat. 

If you look up the steps on VW accessories site and select any dealer, it will show installed price on the right side. I recall most charge $2-300 total to install. It did take me about 5-6 hours to install but mainly due to figuring out the instructions and not having help. Dropped the Atlas off at the dealer for service after and advisor asked me how I was able to install without rattling. Made me glad I DIY'ed. The instructions that come with steps are Ikea like. Just a bunch of pictures with some numbers included. The proper info is there but must be deciphered. That being said the install is doable and doesn't require a much skill. Just be patient and take your time. I recommend a second pair of hands to help hold things in place. 

https://parts.joemachensvw.com/p/volkswagen__atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Would you mind posting the instructions?*

Dubstro, would you mind posting the instructions so some of us considering the DIY install could check them out? Thanks for the mention of the time it took.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to see the attachment points and how the belly pans needs to be notched.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> Dubstro, would you mind posting the instructions so some of us considering the DIY install could check them out? Thanks for the mention of the time it took.



I installed the steps back in October and tossed the instructions with the packaging. I did snap a few pics during install but stopped at a later point as it was slowing me down. I probably have enough pics to put together a DIY if it would help others make a buy or DIY decision. I just wouldn't have the measurements for notch locations and torque specs for mounting to vehicle.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> I would love to see the attachment points and how the belly pans needs to be notched.


I'm going to work on a DIY this weekend and take pics of the bracket that mounts to vehicle with notch locations.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dubstro said:


> ....and torque specs for mounting to vehicle.


I always have to laugh when folks think this is somehow critical.......


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

Dubstro said:


> I'm going to work on a DIY this weekend and take pics of the bracket that mounts to vehicle with notch locations.


Im in for this also. My wife is vertically challenged :laugh: .. so Im in the market for some side steps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Bought mine online and installed with no issue. They only thing I hate about the side steps is that none of them fit without trimming the factory bell pan.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*OEM Steps DIY*

Here is a high-level DIY that hopefully helps anyone considering installing the OEM steps. I tossed the instructions so don't have all of the measurements. If you DIY, please post instructions and I can update this post. I would strongly suggest a second pair of hands. I did this myself and probably took much longer. I also used a dremel to notch the belly pans but instructions suggests what looks like heavy duty tin snips. I think snips would get cleaner cuts but I only had a dremel. I also didn't really care to make perfect cuts since this was underneath car. Dremel pros can probably achieve cleaner cuts.

I used rhino ramps to get extra clearance to work underneath the Atlas.









Remove belly pans on driver's side and passenger's side. Used T20 torx to remove screws that attach the driver's/passenger side belly pans to the engine belly pan. Also used 10mm socket with extension to loosen plastic fasteners that attach pans to the vehicle.

Car facing side of pan










Shot of under body with belly pan removed.










Remove the plastic grommets (see middle oval opening) according to those shown on instructions.










Insert the metal mounts and bolts into the oval openings where grommets were. Be careful as you can lose the mounts inside the openings. Also, some of the mounts are oriented differently. Follow the instruction's diagram. I had trouble keeping mounts in place while attaching steps. I used some silicone to hold them enough to attach the steps. Maybe someone can point out something I missed but this was the most frustrating part of install. 




























Attach the aluminum steps to the metal mounting brackets. No need to tighten as you will need to adjust once the steps are mounted to the vehicle. An extra set of hands would be great here. Once you have the steps attached to the bracket. Mount the assembled steps to the metal mounts on vehicle. Torque specs are included in instructions. DO NOT torque the aluminum steps to the metal mounting bracket. Once hand tightened these will not budge. Plus they are aluminum and can be damaged. Best to tighten steps last as you'll want to adjust.



















Use heavy duty tin snips or other cutting tool (like a dremel) to notch the belly pans. The measurements are provided in the instructions and are in millimeters. Just measure from one side of belly pan to first notch point. The notches are needed so the belly pans will clear the metal mounting bracket arms and reinstall flush to vehicle. See the red lines in the above and below for idea of what I mean. There is a rear belly pan piece that needs to be notched as well. See instruction diagram.



















Reinstall belly pans. If you have trouble getting the plastic fasteners to catch threads, check the notches to make sure they are deep enough. Here is a shot of the notch creating space for the mounting bracket arm.










Once everything is mounted, hand tighten the steps to the mounting bracket. Repeat for other side of vehicle.










My wife uses the steps everyday and I've driven it around town with no issues or noises since early October. They are not only practical but look great. We've hauled a few car loads of friends/family and have gotten many complements. The OEM steps have the perfect amount of surface space to help adults get in and out of the Atlas with ease. Let me know if you have questions or catch anything that needs clarification.


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup: thanks!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

nice write up. thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dubstro said:


> .....Reinstall belly pans. If you have trouble getting the plastic fasteners to catch threads, check the notches to make sure they are deep enough. Here is a shot of the notch creating space for the mounting bracket arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, boys and girls, can you say "butchered"?


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Harrybinh said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered (eBay) and installed today the same set. The side step install took about ~2 hours, but the cutting/modifying/fitting the belly pans took more time... It took about 6 hours total to get the job done. I worked alone and car was on the ground whole time.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*2018 VW Atlas OEM Side Step Instructions and My Input On This Project*

I picked up my 2018 Atlas side boards from a local dealer (no shipping charges) and installed them today with a buddy, on his car lift. -The previous posting by 
Dubstro was great, so I won’t duplicate his items, but just try to add my own experience to save everyone time and have the project 
turn out well. We did one side first and then the second side.

Time: 3.5 hours
Tools: T25 Torx driver, 10mm deep socket and ratchet, Bosch saw & blades (small sawzsall), Hacksaw blade, Metric ruler, square, Jig saw, 
Dremel tool and 1” cutting wheel; masking tape, Ultra fine point sharpie, bottle jack, NM torque wrench, lights.

Notes: 
-I took the time to read the instructions : https://imgur.com/9n1whSG (6 pages) several times to understand them. I realized a math error when measuring the cuts would be bad so 
I wrote out the math on the instructions, slept on it and corrected one error in the morning. It is hard to explain, but having the simple 
measurements, i.e. 463 mm+ 23mm = 486mm + 74mm=560mm+23mm=583mm to each cut point written down, is much better for me than adding these together 
in my head while measuring the line to cut. My planning calculations are added to a page of the instructions here: https://imgur.com/ogIxllc 
-Note that sometimes you measure left to right on the pan and sometimes right to left. Arrows denote which way you go. 
-Depending on which side of the pan is comfortable for you work on, you may need to flip the measurements.
Belly Pan:
-There are three ways the belly pan is connected to the car body, 1) T25 Torx screws, 2) 10mm plastic nuts ,held in place by tabs on the panel, 
3) two “Special Connector” plastic inserts with locking tabs (that are tough to remove).
-The “Special Connectors” are two plastic inserts on the rear belly panels which required two small screwdrivers to depress locking tabs (and pulling hard) to 
release the panel. See these two pics for help: https://imgur.com/sxsuxdg https://imgur.com/OtvuZCZ Figuring this out added 20 minutes & frustration to the project. 
-We used masking tape to mark the panels where Torx screws were used which saved time on re-assembly. 
-Pan Cutting Line Layout: https://imgur.com/sdjAdHo
-Cutting Pan with Bosch Cutter: https://imgur.com/SUhwam4
-I used a Dremel tool to cut the 23mm line, and finished with the Jig Saw: https://imgur.com/UAIk6Rt One cut needed a hacksaw blade as it was close to a 
support cross member on the pan.
-I drilled 1/8“ “stop holes” at the corners of each cut in the pan to hopefully reduce tearing of the pan along the cut line. I know you do this in sheet metal work so I 
thought it would not hurt: https://imgur.com/K8pBxSz
-I finished the cut with a Jig saw to make it clean: https://imgur.com/82TgRPx
-Driver Pan with Finished Cuts: https://imgur.com/hc1jtj6
-The “bolt holding plate” has protrusions on the bottom which need to align with the holes in the car body. The VW instructions do not mention it but the 
pictures I borrowed from Dubstro show this important step: https://imgur.com/W5LHGwj 
-We used a bottle jack to hold the side board assembly in place so bolts could be aligned and nuts started. The side board and bracket are heavy and 
difficult to hold in place for any length of time.
-I did not get a picture of it, but my buddy used needle nose vice grips to grab the nut protruding from the car body (securing the bracket) and pull down to gradually tighten it. Once it is 
snug you can torque it but it will turn in the body slot without the downward pressure. Do not tighten the bracket bolts until the belly pan cut alignment is tested. 

-All Finished: https://imgur.com/xR4DwSZ
-That is all I can recall on the project and I hope it makes sense, I tested all my links before posting so I think they all work, posting the images on another site is a real pain.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> I picked up my 2018 Atlas side boards from a local dealer (no shipping charges) and installed them today with a buddy, on his car lift. -The previous posting by
> Dubstro was great, so I won’t duplicate his items, but just try to add my own experience to save everyone time and have the project
> turn out well. We did one side first and then the second side.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks Chris4789 for adding all the details I had missed. Very good advice too. How are you liking the steps? The VW instructions aren't the clearest with so little verbiage but this is a very doable job despite that. Just need to take it slow and have a set of extra hands. The Atlas looks great with the OEM steps. 

Btw, if you go to imgur and copy the BBCode links, you can paste in your post and pics should show up.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Quick questions:

For those of you that installed the OEM Side Steps yourselves:

Did the Floor Jack Adapter (Part Number: 000093860A - https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...ter-Replacement-Part/70042330/000093860A.html) come with your side steps, and if so, how does it install to the factory jack?


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> For those of you that installed the OEM Side Steps yourselves:
> 
> Did the Floor Jack Adapter (Part Number: 000093860A - https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...ter-Replacement-Part/70042330/000093860A.html) come with your side steps, and if so, how does it install to the factory jack?


Yeah my steps purchased from a VW dealer came with the adapter. There are two brackets and a bolt that holds the adapter in place on the OEM jack. Really straight forward once you get a look at it.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Dubstro said:


> Yeah my steps purchased from a VW dealer came with the adapter. There are two brackets and a bolt that holds the adapter in place on the OEM jack. Really straight forward once you get a look at it.



Thank you Dubstro. My side steps were factory installed so I will have to take a look at my jack when the weather gets a little warmer.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Loving the steps!*

For my wife to be able to get into the Atlas without dragging her butt across the aggressive seat bolster adds a great deal to her enjoying the Atlas.
-Dubstro, thanks for the kind words about my write up and the pic posting option, I appreciate it. 
-Regarding the Jack adapter that comes with the OEM steps, those people buying 3rd party steps may wish to see if the jack adapter is included since you clearly need it to use the car’s jack (after side boards are installed). It is available as an accessory if you want to buy it from VW.
-For those wondering how to install the adapter, here is a pic from the instructions.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to those that have contributed with instructions!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Chris4789 said:


> For my wife to be able to get into the Atlas without dragging her butt across the aggressive seat bolster adds a great deal to her enjoying the Atlas.
> -Dubstro, thanks for the kind words about my write up and the pic posting option, I appreciate it.
> -Regarding the Jack adapter that comes with the OEM steps, those people buying 3rd party steps may wish to see if the jack adapter is included since you clearly need it to use the car’s jack (after side boards are installed). It is available as an accessory if you want to buy it from VW.
> -For those wondering how to install the adapter, here is a pic from the instructions.


So the factory jack pad adapter (for side steps) connects the window maker jack?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So the factory jack pad adapter (for side steps) connects the window maker jack?



Yes. I checked mine today and it was there.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Chris4789 said:


> For my wife to be able to get into the Atlas without dragging her butt across the aggressive seat bolster adds a great deal to her enjoying the Atlas.
> -Dubstro, thanks for the kind words about my write up and the pic posting option, I appreciate it.
> -Regarding the Jack adapter that comes with the OEM steps, those people buying 3rd party steps may wish to see if the jack adapter is included since you clearly need it to use the car’s jack (after side boards are installed). It is available as an accessory if you want to buy it from VW.
> -For those wondering how to install the adapter, here is a pic from the instructions.



Chris,

Thanks for the pic!!!


----------



## DMorozovych (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello every one


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

*VW running boards/side steps*

Hello VWV, 

The dealer is selling running boards for the atlas for $1500 installed. The VW parts web site says the parts are 800-900. On Amazon there are compatible running boards for 300-400, but they don’t look quite the same compared to the VW ones. Wondering if anyone knows a source to buy the VW ones directly from the manufacturer. Also wondering if anyone has done a DIY install and if it’s possible using the jack or is a lift required. 

TIA


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Post #41 here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8808090-Side-step-running-board/page2


https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html
MSRP is $660. Your dealer should be able to get them cheaper.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> Post #41 here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8808090-Side-step-running-board/page2
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just found that thread. Cheers.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

fincoop said:


> Thank you. I just found that thread. Cheers.


Merged with the previous topic.
Please use the search there are a lot of topics already out there and helps with the clutter.
Also check the FAQ at the top of the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

My VW dealer wants to charge me $1298 for ATLAS side steps, I know VW parts prices it way lower at 660, how should I approach this?

Ask him to take it out???

I am at the dealership now...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Are you purchasing a new Atlas or were they installed on your current vehicle? If you are negotiating on a new vehicle, install time thru service is around three hours. See if you can negotiate it down to the MSRP of the parts and 3 hours of whatever they charge for service dept. labor.
Good luck!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My VW dealer wants to charge me $1298 for ATLAS side steps, I know VW parts prices it way lower at 660, how should I approach this?
> 
> Ask him to take it out???
> 
> ...


That is crazy!!! the dealer was charging me the 660 +tax (6.625%+229 labor). I didn't bite so bought one from ECS tuning (OEM) for $649 no tax and free shipping on Tuesday and it is scheduled to arrive Today. Quick shipping. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...56k62XG31DdHMA2U7v6DlcmPa_YjihAsaAmI9EALw_wcB

Other online sites are selling them for cheaper but they will charge you an arm and a leg for shipping so it ends up costing more actually. 

My friend and I will install it this weekend using the tutorial here (thank you Dubstro and Chris for that) to save the $220

I think in ebay, quickparts is the seller has it for $641 free shipping too. I have ordered a bunch of parts from here.

They only have 1 left. Here is the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-NEW-20...80057.m570.l1312.R2.TR10.TRC2.A0.H0.Xvw+.TRS2


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So the factory jack pad adapter (for side steps) connects the window maker jack?


My friend and I installed the OEM side steps on my wife's Atlas. The steps you guys outlined helped, Although we had a long time figuring out the orientation from the instructions. Wish it could've have details front/back of the vehicle for the pictures. Our first shot of put the bolts in the whole, sure enough we lost it haha, that took 30 minutes to fish it out lol! but all the bolts after that was easy. The only thing we did differently was we tightened up the brackets to the body already and then measured the belly pan for cutting (you guys did it before). first side (drivers) took us no joke, about 2 hours (30 min of fishing the bolt out haha). Passenger side, 30 minutes....it really completes the look of the car in my opinion. It now has a better presence

We were so tired that I didn't even bother to install the adapter for the jack. I'll do that maybe later. We still got roadside assistance for free haha...but in any case, is the jack point, at least for the back is where you have to remove that little cover? where is it in the front?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Bump!

Any feed back on how rugged and strong they are? Is there a weight rating? Couldn’t find one.

Thanks. Looking at getting an Atlas shortly.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> Bump!
> 
> Any feed back on how rugged and strong they are? Is there a weight rating? Couldn’t find one.
> 
> Thanks. Looking at getting an Atlas shortly.


my friend and I was on it at the same time for each side and there was no play . I'm a little over 3 bills and my friend about 2.5


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> my friend and I was on it at the same time for each side and there was no play . I'm a little over 3 bills and my friend about 2.5


I’d say that’s pretty reassuring. Thanks for the heads up. I was against getting them because I was worried about drilling into the car and I thought they wouldn’t be sturdy, so this info helps a lot. Also, see the install here it’s reassuring to see no drilling is needed.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

does the side steps lower the clearance of the vehicle ? i believe atlas has 8" clearance at the bottom


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> I’d say that’s pretty reassuring. Thanks for the heads up. I was against getting them because I was worried about drilling into the car and I thought they wouldn’t be sturdy, so this info helps a lot. Also, see the install here it’s reassuring to see no drilling is needed.


yes no drilling involved. Existing holes are there. If you are going to install it yourself, make sure you have a friend to help and have a torque wrench handy.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

maximusbibicus said:


> I’d say that’s pretty reassuring. Thanks for the heads up. I was against getting them because I was worried about drilling into the car and I thought they wouldn’t be sturdy, so this info helps a lot. Also, see the install here it’s reassuring to see no drilling is needed.


From what I've read, you'll need to cut/trim part of the plastic tray, to get access to the installation points.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> From what I've read, you'll need to cut/trim part of the plastic tray, to get access to the installation points.


The cutting of the plastic belly is to make way for the big brackets that will hold the side steps. You actually have to remove the whole plastic belly pan. There are rubber plugs that you need to take off to put the installation bolts.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*I think you loose a little height with Running Boards*



atlas titan said:


> does the side steps lower the clearance of the vehicle ? i believe atlas has 8" clearance at the bottom


With the VW OEM Running boards installed, my Atlas measures 8.25" (20.9 CM) at the front of the running board and 9" (22.8CM) at the rear of the boards. At the front edge of the running boards I think you loose a little height, perhaps 3/4"?? as the boards seem to hang a little lower than the underbelly pan. In the rear, the boards appear to be equal in height to the muffler, which appears to be the lowest item in the rear of the vehicle. This is not an easily calculated answer since the vehicle is not flat on the bottom, but has several components at different heights, I hope this helps.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> With the VW OEM Running boards installed, my Atlas measures 8.25" (20.9 CM) at the front of the running board and 9" (22.8CM) at the rear of the boards. At the front edge of the running boards I think you loose a little height, perhaps 3/4"?? as the boards seem to hang a little lower than the underbelly pan. In the rear, the boards appear to be equal in height to the muffler, which appears to be the lowest item in the rear of the vehicle. This is not an easily calculated answer since the vehicle is not flat on the bottom, but has several components at different heights, I hope this helps.


This is good as all above measurements are more than the advertised max clearance of the lowest point of the Atlas at 8" (based on what I have seen on the net).


----------



## morganqd (Jul 25, 2020)

Just installed mine this weekend. Ordered from eBay. No instructions but I figured it out. More cutting the belly pan than the OEM model boards it seems. But I really like the final product.


----------



## morganqd (Jul 25, 2020)

https://flic.kr/p/2jpSqMG

https://flic.kr/p/2jpRdxH


----------



## vtecbio009 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## chrisccarrero (5 mo ago)

vtecbio009 said:


> View attachment 216665


@vtecbio009 
Did you do it yourself? how much did they cost? OEM or Aftermarket?


----------



## vtecbio009 (Sep 1, 2019)

chrisccarrero said:


> @vtecbio009
> Did you do it yourself? how much did they cost? OEM or Aftermarket?


yes, installed myself. theyre aftermarket at < $250 about four years ago


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

OEM side steps. on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

If you go aftermarket Running Boards be aware: “Floor jack adapter is needed when side steps are installed on the Atlas. The standard factory floor jack will not work on the four underbody jack points in an emergency such as a flat tire when side steps are installed. The Atlas floor jack adapter which mounts on the floor jack was 
developed specifically to the Atlas factory floor jack shape.” Fits Atlas (2018 - 2023) 
Volkswagen Atlas Floor Jack Adapter (Replacement Part) - 000093860A - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory

This is a just a 2” tall rubber block bolted to your jack, that allows it to reach the proper jack point behind the running boards. 
It comes with the factory running boards or can be purchased separately for $38ish (Part Number: 000093860A).


----------

